# avarage lifespan??



## wes (Mar 7, 2009)

since i've got my 1st question answered already here's the next.
i've red(not here but on other sites) that the avarage lifespan of tegu's is around 9 years but i guess they can get(much?) older than that(with proper care and under the best of conditions ofcourse).


----------



## crimsonrazac (Mar 7, 2009)

I Think thats a good question for bobby, I havn't kept tegus long enough to find out but im sure he would have a good idea.


----------



## imported_admin (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd guess around 10 years as it's the lifespan for most reps but with that being said 15 years wouldn't be unheard of in terms of reptiles with an average of 10 year lifespans.

Tux

PS. i keep forgetting im on this account.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Mar 7, 2009)

I have an old man (Argentine B/W) here that is 16 years old and still doing OK. His appetite isn't what it should be but he eats enough to stay alive and fairly active for his age. Keeping weight on him is a challenge . He suffered from MBD at one point in his life and his jaw is misshapen but he's a nice old man and he seems happy and has a decent quality of life.


----------



## Beasty (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: average lifespan??*

Wow! Diseased and it's _still_ an old fart! 
Nice work! :app


----------



## Schnab (Mar 8, 2009)

Well, any animal thats been properly kepped all it's life will most likely live a long time. I heard that tegus live 15 years in captivity. But it also depends on the kind of animal aswell.


----------



## wes (Mar 8, 2009)

MMRR - jif said:


> I have an old man (Argentine B/W) here that is 16 years old and still doing OK. His appetite isn't what it should be but he eats enough to stay alive and fairly active for his age. Keeping weight on him is a challenge . He suffered from MBD at one point in his life and his jaw is misshapen but he's a nice old man and he seems happy and has a decent quality of life.



does that thing with the jaw come from mbd? i purchased my couple last thursday and the female has the same thing going on with her jaw, the store owner told me it was an old bite mark or something but i thought it was a mild form of mouthrot and desinfect it with hextril(which i once gotten on prescription from a rep vet here for a snake of mine). she has nothing going on with her legs or back or something just the jaw so mbd didn't come in to mind untill now when i've red your post.

furthermore i don't know how she was kept at her former home since i bought them in a reptile store, over there they had a powersun uva-uvb bulb
and maybe the previous owner didn't have one for them but if they're fed with whole rodents, fish, little chicks, fruits/vegetables and such wouldn't that prevent mbd? don't know if they gotten powder suplements or such either.

anyway for now they have a reptiglo uva-uvb energy saving lamp and i give a varied diet as possible consisting of rodents, boiled eggs,coocked chiken brest,beef liver,beef heart,snails in summer,if they still accept it large grasshoppers,steak,fish, and fruits and vegetables. so i hope i can still fix her jaw.

i move to a new house in two months and then they get their big enclosure
with as much uv bulbs as i can fit in there and a large pond which i'm going to built on a higher level so they keep the whole floor space to roam, under the pond i'm going to make a hide, furthermore i'm going to make my own rocks at the back and sides with styropor which is then covered with tile glue(don't know if i write or say this correct) and in there i make flower pots at unreachable levels to ad real plants which help oxygen/humidity levels a bit.
i'll post the pictures here when the cage is opperating with the animals in it.


----------



## Jason Berryman (May 9, 2020)

Care sites will say 15-20+ years although I’d imagine 12 or so years is a pretty well rounded average


----------

